# Coyote story



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

I was bowhunting in Medina about five years ago up in a tree. The morning was slow so at about ten am I decided to rattle my horns together. After putting together a "mock fight" for the ages, I put the antlers down and was almost immediately greeted with the sounds of a running animal. I grabbed my bow but noticed the "buck" running at me was actually two coyotes. They were coming fast with nasty intentions. I tried to stop them in a clearing that i had with a yell "HAY".
Startled by a human voice they turned inside out and left down the same trail they came from...man they turned reverse direction fast.
Any ways ... I heard a noise seconds later and looked over my opposite shoulder. TWO MORE coyotes circling in from the oppisite direction.
Those coyotes were not hunting running rabbits, pheasants or house pets. An organized pack was trying to kill a mature buck weakened after a fight during the rut.U should have heard them howl and moan after they got back together "knowing" something had just gone terribly wrong.
I love to rabbit hunt and deer hunt and I will kill every coyote possible. We don't manage them therefore they are managing our rabbits and deer for us.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I kill them for many reasons. One of the reasons is the instance you just spoke of. I am GOING to try to eat the next one i kill. Know some trappers that eat them and get good reviews.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

What part of then do you eat? Backstraps? Thanks, clayton


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

last year me and my friend found a 160class buck dead killed by coyotes after he had been crippled


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

So, I kill coyotes for some of the mentioned reasons; they need managed (not eradicated)...but you guys write like it is a bad thing that yotes take down crippled deer. To me, having a bunch of crippled deer running around as they slowly die doesn't seem to make much sense. Sure it sucks that big bucks can fall victim to yotes instead of our man-made weapons, but they fill a larger niche than we like to give credit for. 

Obviously, said deer was not strong enough to survive a fight which means that the stronger buck lived to pass on his genes, while the other was removed from the population. My view on wildlife management is that we should manage for a multitude of species because that is what's best for the ecosystem as a whole. Lots of deer and rabbits are great, but I prefer to see/hunt many species in a sustainable manner...just my 2 cents!!!!!

Oh, and I hear that predators like yotes and big cats have delictable backstraps while the rest is mediocre at best.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

I could not have said it much better myself! Coyotes keep the rabbits/mice/deer in check, I'll do my best to keep the coyotes in check! I've never heard of anyone actually eating them though. I do, however, have a wild game cookbook that has recipies for raccoon, muskrat, beaver, and jackrabbit, so how much worse could coyote possibly be?


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

i agree with the aforementioned. not 2 long ago there were no coyotes in ohio, and now we are lucky to have another predator to feed on the weak and slow. Yes I have had yotes ruin some of my hunts, on two occasions ive had them run in and tackle my turkey decoys! its funny to see them try a taste of plastic and give it a weird look like what, this doesn't taste like turkey at all! only being 20 yards from them is exciting and each time i was so shocked i didn't have time to react before they took off. I enjoy the fact that im not always the the only predator in the woods, keeps u on your toes!!!!!


----------

